
Juggling: Theory and Practice [pdf] - tosh
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Writings/JugglingTheoryAndPractice.pdf
======
ColinWright
I'm currently only sporadically on-line, but I'm the author of the linked
paper, and would be happy to answer any questions.

~~~
reilly3000
This was super fascinating, thanks for your work on this. Its definitely an
elegant way to think about patterns, time, and travel. It brings back fond
memories of my Klutz book and lots of bruised apples. I found myself staring
at the quantum mechanics bit for quite a while, and might still be stuck
there. Would you be able to break down that transaction for me in terms of
double ledger accounting?

I found it really interesting that higher numbers correlated with higher
energy required to be input into the system from the juggler. I've not dared
more than 4, but it feels like that motion would require lowering the throwing
hand before making a strong toss, effectively borrowing time from the prior
throw/catch. So, like higher orbits/orbitals means more (positrons)?

Bravo, this is great work. I've spent entirely too much time playing with
siteswap simulators now :)

------
RickJWagner
I learned to juggle (thanks, YouTube!) a few years back. It's fun and
relaxing-- highly recommend this to anyone looking to just learn something
new.

